# how do I make my plants green again?



## 38lynette (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi all
Trouble is that all my plants have turned sort of brownish. They have roots, as I can see them and some have arial roots. They get new leaves but they don't look healthy at all. I did have a snail prob, but they have all gone now, fingers crossed.
I have the LED lights, x 2 on for approx 6 hrs a day. I don't know the names of the plants, but one of them has died completely and the other two just need to green up. I put plant food in there today,(whilst doing my weekly 25% water change) and I used the clay ball type, as I used this when setting up the tank and it worked a treat in getting the plants established.*c/p*


Fluval Edge 6 gal/23 litre
Two ballon mollies, one guppy, two leopard danios and one platy


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Any idea what kelvin rating your LEDs are in? What LED fixture do you have? Sounds like possible lack of light or maybe the right light. What size tank?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

This is a nice link I use to diagnose my plant problems:

3591814040_bc03c264a5_o.jpg (image)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

May be a decent link, but more geared toward high tech planted tanks.


----------

